# datsun 510 w/ a 210 trany????



## jojo562 (Jul 20, 2007)

i care to purchase a datsun 510 wagon, but my dad sell 210 tranys via ebay. i saw on google images a 1972 datsun b210 wagon. is that legit? because im trying to get a car with the older 510 body frame i like and the tranny works that my dad is used to seeing (210). anyone have any info!!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

In North America, the Datsun 1200 (model B110) was available in 71-73. In 74-78, the Datsun B210 (model B210) was available; in 79-82, the Datsun 210 (model B310) was available.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if your going with a 510W a trans out of a 620 will work (good ol "L" motors) if I remember right, you have to flip the trans x-member.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Welcome to the boards jojo. I saw a B210 wagon in the Bahamas [right hand drive though]. Nissan did make the B210 wagon but did not sell it in the US. What country are you from jojo?


----------



## jojo562 (Jul 20, 2007)

im actually from u.s. california so i guess i wont be finding any wagons around here? unless ship outta country?


----------

